# La Femme blush recommendations



## nazih09 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was hoping to get some La Femme blush recommendations for NC 42-44 skintone. I've been wanting to try these blushes for a while now, but it's so overwhelming with all the color choices! What your favorites?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 2, 2011)

For $2.50 a pop you can't go wrong! Purple Passion is my favorite so far.

  	To see the actual color of the blushes go to http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/search.aspx?find=la+femme&page=2

  	But order from http://www.makeupmania.com/products/La-Femme-%2d-Blush-On-Rouge-(Pan-Only).html


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Not a problem, do come back and share what you received!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got an order in transit.. can't wait to try them, will return with favourites once I've had a chance to use them.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry this is such a late update, but I finally ordered my blushes after everything I was in stock. I ordered mandarin red, brick red, teracotta, pink, fuchsia, pink velvet, peach, peach sparkle, apricot, coral, coral spice, and golden sunset. Can't wait to receive them!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good choices! Peach Sparkle is such a pretty color. I need to upload some swatches that I have


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh please do! I had such a hard time choosing the colors!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2011)

La Femme blushes are more than a great bang for your buck. I had 9 until I had a sad accident that killed 3 of my blushes. However for the price I wont have an issue replacing them. The pigmentation is awesome and so worth it no matter what colors you get.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone have another site from makeupmania that sells la femme?


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 13, 2011)

lenchen said:


> Does anyone have another site from makeupmania that sells la femme?



 	Camera Ready Cosmetics.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 13, 2011)

Purple Passion, Framboesia, Fuchsia, Lilac Champagne, Peach Sparkle, and Magenta. You can definitely use these as eyeshadows.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! I can't wait till my package comes in. I wish makeupmania shipped their items promptly :-/


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 23, 2014)




----------

